# Request advice for Canada immigration



## sagar.shirudkar (Oct 14, 2020)

Dear All,

Greetings of the day!

I am Sagar from India and started my process for Canada PR, but I don't have confidence for my CRS will be good enough. 

Pls share your suggestions, advice, opinion based on my situation. Whether I should try for express entry or any other program. 

I am married with a kid and 36+ yrs. Done diploma in mechanical engineering (full time) and BBA (distance learning). Work experience 10+ yrs, IELTS score is 7.5, Based on this scenario can I have chance to get in express entry pool? Or is there any other way or program?

I want to travel alone initially for one year least. 
Can I invite my family later?

Do I need to apply for PR for all members or only for my self? 

I would appreciate any help. 
Thanks in advance. 

Regards,
Sagar


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

You need to apply for all members.

What is your CRS score? Have you had your credentials evaluated by WES yet?


----------



## sagar.shirudkar (Oct 14, 2020)

evhb said:


> you need to apply for all members.
> 
> But i will be travelling b alone, and in this case do i need to show proof of funds for all members? Or only for one who is traveling.
> 
> What is your crs score? Have you had your credentials evaluated by wes yet?


eca is in process and my crs is around 430 as per calculator


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

sagar.shirudkar said:


> Done diploma in mechanical engineering


You won't qualify to be an engineer here.




> (full time)



Doesn't matter. Nobody here cares whether someone attends full-time or part-time.




> BBA


Where did you do this degree?




> (distance learning)


Again, that doesn't matter.


----------



## sagar.shirudkar (Oct 14, 2020)

colchar said:


> sagar.shirudkar said:
> 
> 
> > Done diploma in mechanical engineering
> ...


Thanks.


----------

